# More Monolithic on the bay



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Monolithic MSI Ultra Rare PA-2000 Old school amps SQ - eBay (item 120616864577 end time Sep-12-10 20:06:31 PDT)

Monolithic MSI PA-700 Rare Audiophile Old school amp SQ - eBay (item 260658584080 end time Sep-10-10 17:35:06 PDT)

Same seller. I would bet that $11-1200 would get you all 3 in a package deal. I know those little PA700's are tiny and WAY underated(they put out almost double the rated power). 

I know these aren't the Class A's, but the PA & R series last forever(run MUCH cooler) and sound just as good. They just lack the fancy gold heatsink(and the heavy bias).

I had Greg @ Monolithic build me an amp not too long ago & this is cheaper than what he would build them for as well(if you could get him to do it anymore anyways). And having him refresh/look over an existing amp is cheap as hell anyway.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I've used these and some LP's back in the day they sound great but these are way over priced, but hey it's a collections gold mine....

GL to the Seller!


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

DAT said:


> I've used these and some LP's back in the day they sound great but these are way over priced, but hey it's a collections gold mine....
> 
> GL to the Seller!


You're right that they are collector amps. These prices are not out of line though, in fact they are lower than most going rates for these models(last PA700 I saw went for $500).


----------

